

5 Productivity Apps For The iPhone - ajbatac
http://www.sitepoint.com/blogs/2008/08/19/5-awesome-productivity-apps-for-the-iphone/

======
stcredzero
No mention of the equivalent, cheaper, but more polished MobileFinder? (More
polished than Caravan, doesn't leave Windows users in the lurch like
FileMagnet.)

Also, there is another RSS Reader that syncs with your Google Reader account.
I suspect that research was a little less than comprehensive here.

